

A Letter from the Fed'd Hilsenrath to the American Consumer - randomname2
http://blogs.wsj.com/economics/2015/06/02/grand-central-a-letter-to-stingy-american-consumers/

======
randomname2
I can't figure out if this is satire or not?

------
taivare
satire or not ? Americans are broke ,the only segment with expendable income
are the top percent , they will have to find a way to get the economy going
themselves ,and it will take more then only supporting the Luxury economy.

